# the green marks under my name??



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

What do the green marks mean under my name and how do you get more than one??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Rep points. You generally get more for good/funny/useful post from others.

Look under the Settings button above to see who from etc


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Rep points. You generally get more for good/funny/useful post from others.
> 
> Look under the Settings button above to see who from etc


Under your avatar there is a bit that says, Blog this post, next to that is a llittle black star. Clicking this opens a box to add positive or 'Neg' someone.. Negs for [email protected] posts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They are a mark of sexual prowess and stamina...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> They are a mark of sexual prowess and stamina...


Well I hope my girlfriend don't find that out coz I only got the one mark lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What green marks?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

The reds one's are highly prized. Only a few members with lots of red one's.


----------

